# Best way to Nerja



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Whats the best route to take a few days to Nerja? via the Chunnell

Via Bordeaux and then straight down through Madrid or all along the Med -Barcelona/Valencia.

I dont want to "rush" to Nerja and would like to take in some sites on the way, but I dont want to take too long getting there.

Also what about coming back, different route? will probably be in more of a hurry to get back.

Thanks in anticipation

Blue Skies


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I am almost sure that someone will prove me wrong as we dont account for every mile and every penny spent on fuel and tolls, but there is really nothing in it whichever way you go. My advise would be to see where you want to go and go that way and while you are there have another look at where you want to go and go back that way. It is a long way ! Have a good trip


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I know it does not answer your question but isn't Nerja beautiful. We have been there a number of times, went via Malaga in this big bird thingy and stayed at The Villa Flamego Hotel.

stew


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

[quote="artona"isn't Nerja beautiful. 
stew[/quote]

Yes its a lovely spot, lovely beaches, Frigilana (I think thats how its spelt) is a picture postacrd village, and those caves in Nerja take your breath away, I have never seen anything like them.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we had a superb day driving inland. if you look at the map and drive out of nerja by the viaducts along the coast rd away from malaga. in about ten miles just past the nudist beach turn left. you appear to be going through a fuel station but it is a road and then carry on right up into the mountains. you go through some very remote areas, there are terrific tapas bars that again look like fuel stations and are very cheap. we also found hot springs coming out of volcanic rocks that were bath temperature and people were bathing in. eventually we came back to the coast rd by torrox and then back to nerya. superb

stew


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all
Have to agree with all of the above (sigh) we nearly bought a villa in Nerja about 5 years ago...before the motorhoming bug had got to me. Have stayed in an apartment overlooking Burriana Beach 3 times and once in a brand new villa in Frigiliana which was lovely.

Its probably all changed now (road wise) but we drove there from Malaga airport in about a hour and we also toured around the area...the next village along from Nerja was beautiful, very quiet, I think it was called Maro...going towards Almunecar.

Hope you get there safe and have a wonderful trip. Dont forget to have some paella on the beach at Burriano in Ayo's restaurant.

http://www.holidaynerja.co.uk/Ayos_restaurant.htm

Maura


----------



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi All,
Just sat at work (having a bad day) and all the talk of beautiful Nerja has cheered me up! ill be there with my family in October at the Balcon hotel :lol: ,cant wait!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi M3cuf (sounds so formal - sorry)

If you mean Balcon de Europa hotel you will be in for a treat. Haven't actually stayed there myself but know lots of people who have and raved about it. We always had a couple of meals in the restaurant as the views (and the food) are wonderful.

Hope you managed to book a nice room - some have better views than others, could be worth checking out. The staff there are very friendly and will I am sure give you a good room especially at that time of year.

Happy holidays.

Maura


----------



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Mauramac,
Yes its the Balcon De Europa,Weve booked the two rooms with a sea view at an extra 400 pounds,my wife visited the area a lot with her parents as a child so she always wanted to go back with her children 8)


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Nerja*

They do say a picture is worth a thousand words!










Taken Christmas Day 2002 from the Balcon d'Europa - and yes, I did swim!!!!!!!!


----------



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

Perfect


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh splendid....you know when a place is perfect when you see a photo like that and get that little ache inside...nice one ian.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

We stayed at Nerja for a number of years. What a fantastic place it is. We stayed at el Capitrano villa's, all are time share properties. Everybody was so friendly. One day coming back from shopping, lugging loads of bags. A white open topped sports car stopped, (no, it was wasn't Drummer in the MR2) and offered us a lift back to the villa.He was a German guy we'd never seen before, let alone spoke to. Everybody there seemed to be of the same ilke. We spent many happy times there. Hope you enjoy your holiday in Nerja jimjam.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

maybe we will have to organise a rally there. have to be a month long one rather than a weekend though 

stew


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

Have just read your post re info on best way to Nerja. Hope you haven't already departed. Have driven down to the Axarquia region a number of times. In the early days, being used to driving to Provence in southern France, we used to continue along the coast, Coasta Brava, Valencia, Murcia, Almeria. I think we were reluctant to tackle "Inner Spain". Then tried the direct route, via Madrid, no comparison, the coastal roads are busy, monotonous - in summer at least - hot, campsites usually crowded, noisy and hot while the inland route is very varied, nicer campsites, and shorter, altogether better and a holiday in itself.


----------

